# 2018 Texas Extreme Mustang Makeover



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello everyone! It has been a long time since I was last on here and so much has been going on since then. For those that don't know me, my name is Kate, I'm 17 years old, and have been riding horses for the past almost 8 years. I have two horses right now, Roman, a 1996 Arabian gelding; and Star, a 2009 Quarter Horse mare. Most of you probably remember Star from my numerous threads of training her to barrel race. Since July, I have been working with an amazing trainer who has helped us so much. As for me, this past year I got a job as a working student at a Morgan barn. I've learned a bit of western pleasure, english, saddle seat, driving, and working with young horses there. Anyways...enough about me.

-----

As you can guess my the title, I am competing in the Texas Extreme Mustang Makeover this year as a youth. The mustang makeover was created by the Mustang Heritage Foundation along with the Bureau of Land Management (who manages and adopts out mustangs) created this event where selected trainers are given a wild mustang and have ~100 days to train them before they compete at the show. There are two division: Adult and Youth. The adults get a 4-7yo mustang and must train them to ride; youth get a 1-2yo mustang and only do in-hand stuff. These events help get mustangs adopted and also promote the breed and raise awareness. 

This has been a dream of mine since 2013. I was going back and forth whether I wanted to do it or not this year since I have my own horses to train, pigs, goats...as well as graduating (tomorrow) and going off to college in the fall. But this was my last year to compete in the youth division. I felt like I was ready to take off this challenge - and I have two trainers to help me out if needed - so I decided to send in my application in March. Two weeks later I was accepted!

Next Friday I will be driving to Nebraska to pick up my mustang to train for the next 100 days. I have no idea what I am getting, only that its 1-2yrs old and either a mare or gelding. After the 100 days is over, we will go to Ft. Worth, Texas in September and compete. 

I'm super excited for this opportunity and challenge. I will try to regularly update you guys on our training progress and I will also be vlogging it on my youtube channel. Next week I will post pictures of where we will keep it and any other updates. 

I'm excited to share this journey with you all! 

Until my next post.
Kate
-----
*Please leave a comment your guess on what color/markings/gender the mustang will be.
I am really hoping for a sorrel/blaze gelding.*


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WOOT! What a great opportunity this is!! 

So you are hoping for a sorrel gelding with blaze? I was looking for that same combination this past year (except I call them chestnut) Do so love a red horse! 

However, what i found and purchased was a black and white paint mare! So that is my guess for your young mustang; Black and white filly inkunicorn:


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

As soon as your first YouTube video is up, I'll subscribe to your channel!

And here's my guess:


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

I will gues for you what I wanted, but instead got the opposite of lol- A beautiful, big bay gelding with white stockings and a star. I got a skinny, scrawny, black (turning grey) gelding and I’ll admit that I was a bit disappointed! It wore off in several hours when I saw how gentle he was and how easy it’d be to tame him. 

Just a suggestion for names, make it American themed. The judges loved that in the one i was in and if the freestyle has some flags in it and the Red, White and Blue, you’ll be on their good side! I regretted I didn’t do that lol. They oohed and Ahhed over the ones that did. 

Filly’s seem to be more rare and in the one I was in, they gave a lot of problems, but I know it’s not _always_ like that! 
Can’t wait to follow this journey! 

Do you have any ideas for names so far? I had the longest list ever and when I saw him, I immediately called him Asher, because his head looked like someone on heres Asher. Never liked the name before then, never even though of it before then, but Asher was his name! 
This is so exciting to follow!


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow, what a cool opportunity! I can’t wait to follow along.

My hope/guess is obviously for a paint gelding (I’m not biased or anything)

A nice roan, buckskin, or palomino would be nice too though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

What a great opportunity!


I'm voting for a roan gelding.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

SilverMaple said:


> I'm voting for a roan gelding.





ChasingDreams said:


> My hope/guess is obviously for a paint gelding (I’m not biased or anything)
> 
> A nice roan, buckskin, or palomino would be nice too though





mmshiro said:


> As soon as your first YouTube video is up, I'll subscribe to your channel!
> 
> And here's my guess:





AnitaAnne said:


> So you are hoping for a sorrel gelding with blaze? I was looking for that same combination this past year (except I call them chestnut) Do so love a red horse!
> 
> However, what i found and purchased was a black and white paint mare! So that is my guess for your young mustang; Black and white filly inkunicorn:


Thanks everyone for your support and great guesses!! 



GMA100 said:


> I will gues for you what I wanted, but instead got the opposite of lol- A beautiful, big bay gelding with white stockings and a star. I got a skinny, scrawny, black (turning grey) gelding and I’ll admit that I was a bit disappointed! It wore off in several hours when I saw how gentle he was and how easy it’d be to tame him.
> 
> Just a suggestion for names, make it American themed. The judges loved that in the one i was in and if the freestyle has some flags in it and the Red, White and Blue, you’ll be on their good side! I regretted I didn’t do that lol. They oohed and Ahhed over the ones that did.
> 
> ...


If its a gelding, I want to name him Marlin. (Nemos dad if anyone doesn't know  ) I've loved that name since I heard it. If its a filly...well I'm screwed. :lol: The freestyle theme I'd like to do is based from the movie The Greatest Showman. I'm super excited for this!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

May 18, 2018

Today is THE DAY!! We left at 3am for the 5hr drive to Nebraska. Haven't gotten to the facility yet, just another hour. 

I made a video showing our set up, trailer, etc. If you want to watch that...






I put bedding in the trailer along with a big flake of hay which I doubt he'll eat but just in case. I'm super excited for this...and nervous.

I will update you guys later with LOTS of pictures!!

Hoping we make it home in time for me to get a little session in. I have violin practice and recital tonight (today of all days right?) so its one long weekend for us.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I hope your filly won't be offended that you misgendered her throughout the entire video!

:winetime:

Have fun! I'm excited to see what you'll be doing.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Yay! I can’t wait for pictures!!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Oh and if you get a filly, you could name her Lettie! (From the greatest showman)


----------



## Silver Whisper (Jan 26, 2015)

Following! 

Can't wait to see photos


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Day 1-3*

Sorry I never updated! This weekend has been crazyyy. So here is a long update of the past 3 days.

*Pickup & Day 1*






We left at 3am to go to Elm Creek, Nebraska which is about a 5.5 hour drive for us. We got there probably around 9am and got the paperwork done. Someone sponsored the youth and paid the fee for the mustangs - I'm not sure who it was but a big thank you to them. 

Well....I got my chestnut. But not my gelding. :lol: 

#3880, 1yo dark chestnut filly from Nevada (born in captivity I assume). She's an absolute sweetheart, I love her.

We got her home, let in settle in for a bit. Roman and Star came up to see what was going on and they all love each other. I had to make them leave once I started working with her, which she didn't like, which is why she was a little wilder. I ended the first session with her eating hay from my hand.

Second session later that night, I was able to pet her more and she was more comfortable with me around her.

*Day 2*

Day 2 was like a game changer. I swear this is a different horse. Started off the morning with her walking right up to me and eating hay from me. She was pretty comfortable with me being around her and scratching her neck. 

I had to leave for a 4H show - showing pigs and goats - and after that was over we went to an anniversary party 2 hours away. So I didn't mess with her until we got home later that night. She was very comfortable with me being around her, approaching her, touching her all over. We cut her tag off, I messed with her feet a little bit which she didn't mind at all, and THEN I was able to put a halter on her!!!

Now that her tag is off, she is no longer #3880.

Everyone meet Arwen. 

I tried starting to teach her to lead which went pretty well for the first day. Overall, what a day!!

I WILL have a video of Day 2 uploaded to youtube probably tomorrow. 

*Day 3*

Day 3 was today. Today I worked on leading and picking up her feet. I saw that the flies were bugging her so I decided to try fly spray. This girl did not FLINCH. I sprayed her and she's just like "oh whats that..ok whatever" and let me spray all over and on her legs. Then she tried to eat the bottle. :lol: So proud of her progress in such a short time.

I went to TSC to get feed for my horses. I got a bag of Purina Senior which is what my vet recommended I start her with, also a mineralized salt block, pan, and shampoo/conditioner for later. I gave her a little bit of feed tonight which she ate and then walked around trying to figure out what is was. I also braided her mane tonight which is probably the most difficult thing I've done with her. Putting 9 braids in a short mane with a horse that won't stand still for too long....well I got it so hopefully it will help her mane grow out. 

There is an obstacle course/desensitizing clinic on June 2 I would like to try and take her to. 

That is all for this update! I'll have Day 2 and 3 videos uploaded in the next couple days and will update you guys again there.

Follow my Instagram @ksbarrelracer for more frequent updates.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

She is very pretty! @AnitaAnne -your dream chestnut with lots of chrome  I love her name also.

She seems like she is going to be a nice sensible project, I bet you are thrilled. Have fun with her, and I look forward to following your progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

What a nice girl


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

*Day 4-5*

Thanks everyone!!

Here are the videos from day 2 and 3. 











I'm still editing day 4-5 so I will post those soon as well with the update of what's going on in the videos. 

Overall she is doing very very well!!


----------

